# Le concours de l'autocélébration



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

Il y a depuis longtemps une tradition d'autocélebration du nombre de ses posts, comme une sorte d'incapacité à retenir une éructation intime à la vue du compteur de temps perdu. Comme si le nombre de posts devenait, en soi, une preuve concrète de l'existence virtuelle. Et signifiait ainsi aux autres une épaisseur, une densité. 
Tout ça est généralement d'une puérilité crasse, d'une inutilité profonde, d'un manque total de sens du ridicule.
Et parfois, ça frise presque l'intelligence.

Je propose ici de faire un palmarès de ces branlettes les plus idiotes, mais aussi, pourquoi pas, des plus marrantes, ou plus modestement des moins connes.

Discutons des catégories à primer, faites-vos propositions, et nous établirons fréquemment un palmarès récapitulatif.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et parfois, ça frise presque l'intellignence.



j'me disais aussi...  :rateau:


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

Je ne vois pas où tu veux en venir !
Tu veux classer les gens qui post le plus sur ce forum ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

Vu qu'il va falloir donner des exemples et citer des noms, ça risque de dégénérer très vite à coups de lance-roquettes


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

C'est sûr !! 
Alors qu'elle est la finalité de ce classement en supposant qu'il y en ait une ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

quelques belles perles *ici*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça est généralement d'une puérilité crasse, d'une inutilité profonde, d'un manque total de sens du ridicule.



Je trouve le ton de ton message pour le moins méprisant. Je viens sur le bar pour me détendre et me vider la tête après des journées souvent difficiles, et certainement pas pour me faire agresser de la sorte. Si les sujets qui sont proposés ne sont pas assez intelligents pour toi, tu n'as qu'à aller modérer ailleurs. Le bar, c'est fait pour faire la fête et déconner entre potes. Alors, d'accord, ça ne vole pas bien haut, mais si j'avais voulu de la culture je serais aller me carrer le cul devant arte. J'ajoute qu'avec tes grands airs et ton ironie à deux sous tu te poses là en matière de branlette : c'est ta connerie qui devrait être moins dense.

Cela dit, perso, je n'ai plus peur du ridicule : j'ai un MacG d'Or.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

le manque d'humour, parfois...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le manque d'humour, parfois...



C'est si rare de te voir t'exprimer sur un sujet que tu maîtrises aussi bien !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est si rare de te voir t'exprimer sur un sujet que tu maîtrises aussi bien !




tu es le seul à avoir réagi


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Discutons des catégories à primer, faites-vos propositions, et nous établirons fréquemment un palmarès récapitulatif.


Sans retenir les remarques faites précemment, je veux bien d'un rappel des caps passés avec un peu d'humour. Tiens pour mon 666ème message, j'avais commis ça : 







Puisque c'est le Bar, autant se distraire.
Quoique perso, j'ai jamais vu de Bar où on ne dise pas du mal de son voisin...


----------



## ficelle (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme si le nombre de posts devenait, en soi, une preuve concrète de l'existence virtuelle. Et signifiait ainsi aux autres une épaisseur, une densité.
> Tout ça est généralement d'une puérilité crasse, d'une inutilité profonde, d'un manque total de sens du ridicule.



genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

j'aurais bien aimé parteciper mais je ne trouve pas de montaigne a 6721 m


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu es le seul à avoir réagi



C'est que je ne rate jamais une occasion de profiter de ta sagesse en lisant tes posts.


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quelques belles perles *ici*



Non, non, je ne parle pas de ça.

Mais de ça, par exemple, ou de ça, ou de ça. Bref, de ces messages qui n'ont pour autre but que de dire que l'on est content d'avoir franchi le cap du nombre x de messages, ou d'être passé à une autre catégorie d'utilisateurs, etc....

Pas seulement pour s'en moquer, même si c'est bon de rire de soi, parfois. Mais aussi pour les récapituler, et permettre de les avoir sous la main lorsque, soi-même, on succombe à la tentation.
Et, pourquoi pas, pour discuter de cette pratique fort répandue, avec bonhommie et humour.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> montaigne a 6721 m



Montaigne écrivait bien mais il n'était pas si "haut"  

Sinon :

La Sierra, délimitée par les chaînes montagneuses et les vallées interandines, dans la partie centrale de laquelle se dresse Cuzco, capitale de l?Empire des Incas. Le sommet le plus élevé des Andes péruviennes atteint 6721 mètres au Pic du Huascarán. 

Merci Google


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je ne parle pas de ça.
> 
> Mais de ça, par exemple, ou de ça, ou de ça. Bref, de ces messages qui n'ont pour autre but que de dire que l'on est content d'avoir franchi le cap du nombre x de messages, ou d'être passé à une autre catégorie d'utilisateurs, etc....
> 
> ...



désolé, me souviens pas d'avoir "célébré" un n° de post plus qu'un autre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je ne rate jamais une occasion de profiter de ta sagesse en lisant tes posts.



tant que tu n'es pas le seul...


----------



## ficelle (2 Avril 2005)

et des trucs comme ça ?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et, pourquoi pas, pour discuter de cette pratique fort répandue, avec bonhommie et humour.



Tu trouveras mon point de vue sur cette page, et il est loin de ne s'appliquer qu'aux célébrations masturbatoires numéropostulaires...


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le ton de ton message pour le moins méprisant. Je viens sur le bar pour me détendre et me vider la tête après des journées souvent difficiles, et certainement pas pour me faire agresser de la sorte. Si les sujets qui sont proposés ne sont pas assez intelligents pour toi, tu n'as qu'à aller modérer ailleurs. Le bar, c'est fait pour faire la fête et déconner entre potes. Alors, d'accord, ça ne vole pas bien haut, mais si j'avais voulu de la culture je serais aller me carrer le cul devant arte. J'ajoute qu'avec tes grands airs et ton ironie à deux sous tu te poses là en matière de branlette : c'est ta connerie qui devrait être moins dense.
> 
> Cela dit, perso, je n'ai plus peur du ridicule : j'ai un MacG d'Or.



Oui, moi aussi je t'aime. :love:
Dis-donc, tu n'arrives pas à regarder Arte tout en lisant un forum ? Tu me déçois.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Montaigne écrivait bien mais il n'était pas si "haut"
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> ...






merci   


enfin, j'aurais une montagne (c'est bon la ? ) ......
non, un pic (la pas de prob d'horto   ) a moi


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien aimé parteciper mais je ne trouve pas de montaigne a 6721 m



T'inquiète, tu trouveras toujours quelque chose à dire


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

[Edit]
Bon... puisqu'il paraît que c'était de l'humour, rigolons :

ha ha ha


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le ton de ton message pour le moins méprisant. Je viens sur le bar pour me détendre et me vider la tête après des journées souvent difficiles, et certainement pas pour me faire agresser de la sorte. Si les sujets qui sont proposés ne sont pas assez intelligents pour toi, tu n'as qu'à aller modérer ailleurs. Le bar, c'est fait pour faire la fête et déconner entre potes. Alors, d'accord, ça ne vole pas bien haut, mais si j'avais voulu de la culture je serais aller me carrer le cul devant arte. J'ajoute qu'avec tes grands airs et ton ironie à deux sous tu te poses là en matière de branlette : c'est ta connerie qui devrait être moins dense.
> 
> Cela dit, perso, je n'ai plus peur du ridicule : j'ai un MacG d'Or.




Elle est bien bonne celle là ! 

L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité, tu connais ? 
Il me semble t'avoir répondu en substance la même chose un jour. Certainement en moins agressif. Oui ça certainement.


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

vous vouler toujours écrasez les petits


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

Houlà, je sens poindre une mobilisation intense, quasiment la mise sur pied d'un comité de défense du rezba !

Ne vous inquiétez pas, le Doc et moi mettons parfois, dans nos messages destinés l'un à l'autre, trop de degrés dans nos ironies respectives.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Houlà, je sens poindre une mobilisation intense, quasiment la mise sur pied d'un comité de défense du rezba !
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, le Doc et moi mettons parfois, dans nos messages destinés l'un à l'autre, trop de degrés dans nos ironies respectives.



Tu me prives d'une grand joie...


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

et pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre
peut on mettre quelqun en exergue ?



un indice: mettre en exergue  




 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Avril 2005)

Bon tu te grouilles d'arriver à 5000 pour que ce sujet ait une vraie raison de vie ?


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre
> peut on mettre quelqun en exergue ?
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ça, il y a un très bon sujet.


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu me prives d'une grand joie...



Je ne fais qu'entraîner ta résistance à la frustration.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, il y a un très bon sujet.



Sérieusement, tu ne veux pas m'épouser ? :rose:  :love:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, il y a un très bon sujet.


Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais tous les gens qui perdent leur cheveux parlent de la montagne. Pasqu'ils s'y sentent seul ?


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

Je peux revenir au sujet initial ? Ça vous dérange pas ? 

Moi-même j'ai cédé à la tentation de l'autocélébration. Et je n'en suis toujours pas revenu, un modo a fermé le fil 

À+


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je peux revenir au sujet initial ? Ça vous dérange pas ?
> 
> Moi-même j'ai cédé à la tentation de l'autocélébration. Et je n'en suis toujours pas revenu, un modo a fermé le fil
> 
> À+


Evidemment, mettre un gâteau d'anniversaire au milieu d'un fleuve turbulent, c'est s'assurer de ne pouvoir, jamais, souffler les bougies.

En tout cas, voila qui permet de créer une catégorie : *les célébrations discrètes*. 

(t'en avais un bel avatar, à cette époque...  :love: )


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

j'attends les 10000 pour le faire
d'apres mes statistiques cela ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (t'en avais un bel avatar, à cette époque...  :love: )


Je n'ai pas osé le garder. :rose: Certains y voyaient des analogies que je ne souhaitais pas. 

À+


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> enfin, j'aurais une montagne (c'est bon la ? ) ......
> non, un pic (la pas de prob d'horto   ) a moi


Non un cap.
Non une péninsule.

Enfin je sais plus


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> genre ?



Ça, ça pourrait être une illustration de la catégorie "*j'ai un truc à dire pour des raisons psychanalytiques obscures, il faudrait que je trouve un prétexte léger pour le faire.*"
:rateau:  :love:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

sait mon 20 yème post je suie content


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> sait mon 20 yème post je suie content



 
un nioube en orthographe oui !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> un nioube en orthographe oui !



Je trouve assez mal venu de reprocher à quelqu'un ses fautes d'orthographe. Il faut être bien imbu de soi-même pour ne pas avoir la moindre compassion à l'égard de personnes dont le cursus scolaire a pu s'arrêter prématurément et pour des raisons diverses. Je ne pense pas seulement à Nioube, qui fait les frais de ta remarque blessante, mais aussi à Michel Nascar qui, malgré le vif intérêt suscité par ses sujets, s'est vu honteusement rejeté à cause de ses carences en français.

Quant à Nioube, qu'il soit le bienvenu. Si tu as des questions sur le fonctionnement des forums ou sur l'accord du participe passé avec le verbe avoir, mackie se fera un plaisir de te répondre.


----------



## poildep (2 Avril 2005)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé le grand champion de l'auto-célebration. :king:

voilà son 1000ème, son 2000ème, son 3OOOème, son 4000ème et son 5000ème post.


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai trouvé le grand champion de l'auto-célebration. :king:
> 
> voilà son 1000ème, son 2000ème, son 3OOOème, son 4000ème et son 5000ème post.


 Où est le 6000ème ?


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve assez mal venu de reprocher à quelqu'un ses fautes d'orthographe. Il faut être bien imbu de soi-même pour ne pas avoir la moindre compassion à l'égard de personnes dont le cursus scolaire a pu s'arrêter prématurément et pour des raisons diverses.




oui   ... et ... non   
parce que le français est le moyen de communication, et donc plus le moyen de communication est affuté plus les possibilités d'échanges le sont    :love: 
A l'inverse un français pauvre (sms, qq ou c et autres onomatopées ) limite le dialogue


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Nioube, qu'il soit le bienvenu.


Ou *re*venu


----------



## golf (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le concours de l'autocélébration


J'ai eu peur en lisant le titre, j'ai eu peur que tu ne lances le concours du plus gros ego du bar


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur en lisant le titre, j'ai eu peur que tu ne lances le concours du plus gros ego du bar


Si on prend en compte les "hors concours", il reste très peu de candidats.


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur en lisant le titre, j'ai eu peur que tu ne lances le concours du plus gros ego du bar




Non, mais c'est une bonne idée. Voudrais-tu le faire pour moi ? J'aimerais concourrir. J'ai quelques raisons de penser que j'ai des chances de victoire...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

vous en avez pas marre de faire des concours où je ne peux jamais parteciper ?


----------



## golf (2 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si on prend en compte les "hors concours", il reste très peu de candidats.





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est une bonne idée. Voudrais-tu le faire pour moi ? J'aimerais concourrir. J'ai quelques raisons de penser que j'ai des chances de victoire...


Surtout les "hors concours", le résultat se dessine déjà :rateau:
On peut le faire ici, l'ambiguïté du titre s'y prête bien


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

je peut participet ?


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> je peut participet ?


Tu rigoles ? 32 messages et déjà "hors concours", faut laisser du champ aux autres candidats. Les concours où on connaît les résultats à l'avance sont d'un chiant. 

À+


----------



## golf (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> je peut participet ?


Heuuu !...
Le concours du record de fautes, c'est pas dans ce fil  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

vous etes méchants avec moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> vous etes méchants avec moi




tiens, le fils spirituel de Sonnyboy


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur en lisant le titre, j'ai eu peur que tu ne lances le concours du plus gros ego du bar



Je vote pareil que Golf pour les MacG d'or


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les "hors concours", le résultat se dessine déjà :rateau:
> On peut le faire ici, l'ambiguïté du titre s'y prête bien



Bah, tout le monde sait déjà que je suis un roi de l'égo.



_C'est la troisième fois que je place cette vidéo. Je l'aime décidément beaucoup. _


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tout le monde sait déjà que je suis un roi de l'égo.
> 
> 
> 
> _C'est la troisième fois que je place cette vidéo. Je l'aime décidément beaucoup. _



Un peu de masturbation intellectuelle n'a semble-t-il jamais fait de mal à personne


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelques raisons de penser que j'ai des chances de victoire...



Laisse-moi rire. 

_Tiens, au passage, ça m'en fait 2700... Wééééé !_


----------



## golf (3 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tout le monde sait déjà que je suis un roi de l'égo.


Tu nous présentes quand la vf 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de masturbation intellectuelle n'a semble-t-il jamais fait de mal à personne


"Un peu", tu as écrit, "un peu" :rateau:


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi rire.



Je me réjouis d'avance... :love:

_



			Tiens, au passage, ça m'en fait 2700... Wééééé !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


>


Tu n'es qu'un gamin. 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous présentes quand la vf
> 
> 
> "Un peu", tu as écrit, "un peu" :rateau:



Non, il n'y a pas de vf. Et cette vidéo n'est pas de moi. Mais tu vas voir que sa découverte participe d'une entreprise assez proche de l'onanisme intellectuel.
Tu le sais, _rezba_ n'est pas mon seulement mon pseudo de posteur, mais aussi mon surnom. Et nombreux sont les gens, dans la vie réelle, qui m'appellent ainsi. Ce surnom est une déformation de mon véritable patronyme. Mais je me suis aperçu il y a quelques années qu'il avait une signification réelle dans les langues slaves. Et qu'il avait d'ailleurs deux acceptions dans la partie occidentale de l'aire linguistique slave, et notamment en tchécoslovaquie. 
J'ai trouvé cette vidéo en fouillant le net, comme la dérive d'un égosurf.
Elle vient donc de  là : http://rezba.wz.cz

La version que j'héberge sur mon espace est la version courte. La version longue (24mo) est téléchargeable sur le site, ainsi que les sous-titres en anglais. Ça aide à comprendre. Mais ce n'est pas de la vf... 

Ah, au fait, _rezba_, ici, signifie _carnage_, comme vous pourrez le constater sur le site lui-même.


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

Les 1000 premiers messages des forums 

Un chat !!!, le premier thread des forums MacG a avoir fait dix pages (à l'époque on n'en revenait pas)

Le premier top ten "hand made" par Chris, le 10ème avait 103 posts !

Les 1000 posts de Mackie, il voualit déjà être admin


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

par contre j'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le thread ou on passait les milles dans la même seconde avec Number One (y'a pas a dire on se marrait bien à l'époque :mouais: )


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Les 1000 posts de Mackie, il voualit déjà être admin



attention, un accident de karting est si vite arrivé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, un accident de karting est si vite arrivé :love:



Je savais bien qu'il allait vous falloir un aumônier !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> par contre j'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le thread ou on passait les milles dans la même seconde avec Number One (y'a pas a dire on se marrait bien à l'époque :mouais: )



excusez moi, mais en grand nioubie , je ne comprend pas comment un certain -anonyme- qui poste depuis 2000 peut etre inscrit en 2004 et surtout comment apres 25 messages que je lis de lui il n'est toujours qu'a un post..?..un pack nioubie bloqué..?......


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

c'etait des comptes dormants et donc qui je crois n'ont pas supporté la migration d'ubb vers vb 
à chaque fois que tu vois -anonyme- c'est donc plusieurs personnes


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est des comptes dormants et donc qui je crois n'ont pas supporté la migration d'ubb vers vb



ok, je croyais que c'etait cette histoire de Pack nioube.....
en tout cas, je comprends mieux, merci de ta reponse.....on dirait un forum technique, ça le fait...


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

A la tienne mon garçon

:love: 





 :love:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne mon garçon



hum.....une guinness......hum...... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne mon garçon
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


 :love:


pour revenir au sujet, j'aime bien ces threads qui invitent au fllll euh,  à la discussion


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2005)

J'avais fêté mon *1664* ème message... 
Dommage, j'ai raté le double 51 !


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> pour revenir au sujet, j'aime bien ces threads qui invitent au fllll euh,  à la discussion


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> je peut participet ?


de lapin..


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

un inconnu dans la pampa a dit:
			
		

> je peut participet.


 


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *de lapin*..


 
aux grandes oreilles...


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

un petit mot pour féter les 10000    


			
				madame naas a dit:
			
		

> 10 000 éme message!!!!!!!! cela fait donc au moins dix mille fois qu'il me partage avec une pomme
> ...et ça  autant vous dire que j'aime pas comme me prenne trop pour une poire  :rateau: .
> 
> Alors attendez vous  désormais à ce que les dix mille autre prochains  soit envoyé par moa   ...non mais   !
> ...


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai raté mes 200 ... c'est drôle ça fait petit à côté de naas    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai raté toutes les etapes  (veridique en plus)

PS : Veri Dick c'est pas la petite soeur de Moby


----------



## poildep (16 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai raté toutes les etapes  (veridique en plus)
> 
> PS : Veri Dick c'est pas la petite soeur de Moby


 Ah ben t'as encore raté les 9000.


----------



## ficelle (21 Avril 2005)

21/04/05





:sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 21/04/05
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big up Ficelle.   :love: *2000*


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 21/04/05
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Tain, 5 ans.......


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Avril 2005)

5 ans sur MacG, chapeau


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 5 ans sur MacG, chapeau




<------------------ On est prié de regarder cette date aussi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

oui, mais c'est pas ton MacGiversaire aujourd'hui......


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> <------------------ On est prié de regarder cette date aussi.



Oui mais pour Ficelle c'est un jour symbolique et pas pour toi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Big up Ficelle.   :love: *2000*



ouais, mais dans quel état


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pour Ficelle c'est un jour symbolique et pas pour toi  :rateau:




---> Fil de l'autocélébration. :love: Tiens, ça me rappelle un fil.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Avril 2005)

heu ben alors

On peut aussi me célébrer juste comme ca alors WebO?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> heu ben alors
> 
> On peut aussi me célébrer juste comme ca alors WebO?



Essaie, mais un nioub' qui s'auto-célèbre ça le fait moins tout de suite.  :love:


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2005)

Snif...








<---------- J'ai raté mes 5 ans de peu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Snif...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rassures-toi: c'est dans la tête que c'est important   

et là, tu as encore toutes tes chances    :rateau:


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

>


ou tu vas les chercher tes émoticônes   http://www.tag-board.com/


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2005)

la Bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Un chat !!!, le premier thread des forums MacG a avoir fait dix pages (à l'époque on n'en revenait pas)



L'émotion t'égare ma chère ! Il s'agit du premier sujet à avoir dépassé les 100 réponses. Il est d'ailleurs etonnant de voir qui fut l'auteur du 100 éme message... 

Vous dire comme ce sujet est mythique : Bengilli y proposait (on remarquera l'avant-garde) un premier classement des membres en fonction de leur nombre de posts (avec le plus haut statut à 496 messages ! )

Précisons qu'à l'époque glorieuse de ces posts nous étions toutes bleues. Et pour ceux qui auraient des doutes sur l'existence réelle de Veejee, il est incroyable de voir le nombre de ses réponses sur un seul et unique sujet !


----------



## Lila (21 Avril 2005)

Amok  : "Et puis, c'est qui ce Lila qui s'y croit?! 3 posts et il vient chatouiller les dieux?! Quand tu peteras 100 posts au compteur, t'auras le droit de nous appeller Monsieur (même Odile) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, en attendant, tu n'as pas le droit de poster avant d'avoir obtenu l'autorisation d'au moins 3 anciens...non mais?! "
..

Il était déjà tendre aveec les nioub !!!!!!:love:.....grâce à dieu , il s'occupait plus du pucelage de Number One lors des soirées torrides du rade de l'époque que de l'accueil chaleureux des nioubies 

Bon puisque c'est l'année des 5 et de l'auto promo, je veux des fleurs le 29/11:bebe: et je m'auto proclame la plus vieille nioub...5ans et même pas vert ou violet ....:style:


----------



## Lila (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Essaie, mais un nioub' qui s'auto-célèbre ça le fait moins tout de suite.  :love:



noooon ! la preuve.....JE suis LE Nioub des nioubs !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> noooon ! la preuve.....JE suis LE Nioub des nioubs !



Toi tu as un statu spécial... ma grande... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Bon puisque c'est l'année des 5 et de l'auto promo, je veux des fleurs le 29/11:bebe: et je m'auto proclame la plus vieille nioub...5ans et même pas vert ou violet ....:style:



Je salue la performance comme on salue la sagesse du grand âge


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2005)

LOL, lila is back

je remarque que déjà à l'époque on parlait comme des anciens, avec une haute idée de la postérité...

Tout cela s'est perdu depuis, ma bonnde dame


----------



## Lila (21 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> LOL, lila is back
> 
> je remarque que déjà à l'époque on parlait comme des anciens, avec une haute idée de la postérité...
> 
> Tout cela s'est perdu depuis, ma bonnde dame



....oui Amok se la pétait déjà [mode effrontée ON]...  
héééé oui, tant de nioubs ont été croqués depuis.....mais bon l'avantage de durer ici c'est que l'on devient un Dieu ....alors que dans la vie on devient ...vieux :casse:


----------



## Bassman (22 Avril 2005)

Hop pisque c'est le topic de l'autocelebration :

J'suis le plus beau de macgé


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop pisque c'est le topic de l'autocelebration :
> 
> J'suis le plus beau de macgé


 Passe tes 10.000 d'abord


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop pisque c'est le topic de l'autocelebration :
> 
> J'suis le plus beau de macgé


 
C'est un peu petit bras ça: moi je suis le plus beau du web!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu petit bras ça: moi je suis le plus beau du web!


 Une poire ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une poire ?


 
C'est la mienne! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

juste une goûte alors


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2005)

Ca peut pas faire de mal, c'est que du naturel :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop pisque c'est le topic de l'autocelebration :
> 
> J'suis le plus beau de macgé






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu petit bras ça: moi je suis le plus beau du web!



et moi le plus bô de ce fil....... :rateau:


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Bon, les nioubes, là, raouste. C'est le fil de l'autocélébration, pas de l'autosatisfaction ! Des qui se tirent la nouille en public, y'en a déjà bien assez.
'croyab', ça !


----------



## Bassman (22 Avril 2005)

bah j'ai loupé mes 9000 m'sieur


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les nioubes, là, raouste. C'est le fil de l'autocélébration, pas de l'autosatisfaction ! Des qui se tirent la nouille en public, y'en a déjà bien assez.
> 'croyab', ça !



D'autant qu'il ne s'agit même pas de ca mais de flood. Certains sujets ne doivent leur survie que pour protéger les autres de cette pollution. Respectez donc les règles, même si au bar celles-ci sont plus élastiques qu'ailleurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'émotion t'égare ma chère ! Il s'agit du premier sujet à avoir dépassé les 100 réponses. Il est d'ailleurs etonnant de voir qui fut l'auteur du 100 éme message...
> ...



Le plus étonnant, dans ce fil, c'est cette démonstration de la relativité de l'espace-temps par anonyme, qui s'inscrit en 2004, et retourne poster dans le passé en 2000 !


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus étonnant, dans ce fil, c'est cette démonstration de la relativité de l'espace-temps par anonyme, qui s'inscrit en 2004, et retourne poster dans le passé en 2000 !



La réponse a déjà été donnée ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La réponse a déjà été donnée
> ici



Pas très explicite, ou alors, tu t'es gouré dans ton lien   

Note, moi, je posais pas de question, je trouvais juste ça amusant, et la réponse, je me doute un peu de ce qu'elle peut être


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

Ce fil convient très bien pour mon 500e message  
Vous vous en foutez royalement je sais mais ça me fait plaisir de vous le signaler


----------



## poildep (3 Mai 2005)

encore 63 et j'ouvre un beau thread t'autocélébration. :style:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

Vivement  :sleep:

T'as trouvé une idée originale pour le titre ?


----------



## poildep (4 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vivement  :sleep:
> 
> T'as trouvé une idée originale pour le titre ?


 oui


----------



## rezba (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> encore 63 et j'ouvre un beau thread t'autocélébration. :style:



 Nous y voila donc.


 Il est bien beau, ce thread.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Puisque c'est le forum de l'autocélébration, je vais installer mes pénates ici un petit instant. Pas pour célébrer mes 3000 malheureux posts, risibles en regard des glorieuses contributions des pionniers Macgeens, mais plutôt pour vous remercier tous, et vous dire ma fierté d'avoir aujourd'hui dépassé 1000 points disco (S.V.P. ne m'en ajoutez pas pour célébrer ça, ce n'est pas l'objet, seuls ceux mérités par les sourires, voire les rires provoqués par mes posts au bar, ou les solutions trouvées sur les forums techniques ont valeur à mes yeux).

Certes, d'autres progressent plus vite que moi, mais je n'en fait pas un objet de compétition. Non, c'est la satisfaction d'avoir pu rendre une partie de ce qui m'a été donné ici qui me donne envie de VOUS célébrer. 

Un grand merci à tous.    :love:

Bon maintenant, sêchons cette petite larme d'émotion, fermons cette parenthèse, et retournons déconner !


----------

